# Scared to test! Advice appreciated.



## zephyr78 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I've recently undergone my third and final round of ivf. I had an excellent fast developing hatching blastocyst transferred on day 5.

I am currently 14dp5dt and my test day given by clinic was yesterday with a hpt. I've had so many bfns I am frightened to test!! So I am asking this.... If my cycle has failed, are the progesterone utrogestone vaginal pessaries just holding of my period? Or is there I point where I would have a breakthrough bleed? Or I am possibly pregnant? I was hoping my body would let me know before I test but have since read up progesterone can delay periods..... But for how long?? I definitely?? 

Please help. Any knowledge on this would be greatly appreciated,

Sam


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure but I think the pessaries could prevent the period but not for long tho. Hopefully someone more knowledgable will be on to tell you  

I think the only way you will really know for sure is to take a test  

Thinking of you


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

The pessaries won't hold off af forever I don't think, personally I wouldn't want to carry  on taking them if I didn't have to. 

I'd need to know one way or another, for either closure or to look after my self better if its a bfp.

14dp5dt is quite late to test, on my fresh cycle it was obvious at 8dp5dt that af was on the way despite the pessaries. I'd be hopeful at 14dp5dt


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

There's no way of knowing for certain, I believe they mostly keep AF at bay but I always bled before otd on them so changed to Gestone this time as I don't think they did the trick 

Good luck xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Unfortunately you will have to test to know for sure.  I really wish you all the best.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck with testing!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

On my two BFN cycles with progesterone, I started AF bang on time -- the only difference from my normal cycle was that the progesterone prevented the pre-AF spotting that I normally get due to perimenopause. I'd be slightly optimistic, and definitely do a test.   

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## zephyr78 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

Just want to say thanks for all your replies. 

At 14dp5dt I was getting hopeful but the crushing negatives we've had from doing multiple ivfs and iuis over the last 4 years have been hard on us, and suffering from miscarriages too have been devastating. Just like a lot of us out there. 

Frightened to take a hpt doesn't even begin to cover the last few days it but your replies have given me that little push I needed (and my wonderful partner starting to lightly suggest it) and we took the test. 

And it's a bfp... Clear blue saying 2-3 weeks meaning We are 4-5 weeks. 

I am happy we waited a little while to test though. It suited us and gave us hope that just maybe it will be positive. Hopefully this one will stay with us. 

So thanks everyone. Fingers crossed for all of us out there, 

Sam


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

woohoo! great news.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing news well done! Xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

haha I was exactly like you had to be forced to test by my sisters on OTD and yep 2-3 weeks popped up too, I wonder if twins for you too  

Congrats momma x


----------

